#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Certificates >  >  >  Bidding Estimator Certification

## firdaus st

Dear All,

I've been into estimating quite few years now. I'm not estimating for on-going project. But more on the proposal/ bidding side. 
Almost everything that I've done was self-taught.
I wonder is there any certification or standardized training for this kind of field of work?
You know, just like CSWIP for the welding inspector, etc.



Thank you for your time and attention.
 :Frog: See More: Bidding Estimator Certification

----------


## riksha

I dont think it is available for Estimator, my friend.
as you said, it is based on your analysis feeling & follows the market price.

----------


## Margarett

Hi, there is an organization called AACEI. I am a Regular Member and currently reviewing for CEP Examination (Certified Estimating Professional). I attached several documents for your reference. Hope this helps!

Marg

----------


## Mikkynwa

> Hi, there is an organization called AACEI. I am a Regular Member and currently reviewing for CEP Examination (Certified Estimating Professional). I attached several documents for your reference. Hope this helps!
> 
> Marg



Hello Margarett, I am sitting for the exam. I hope I can get any preparatory documents from you. I am sure that you were successful in your exams. Congrats. Kindly help so that I dont have to keep re-sitting. thanks

----------

